# Наше творчество > Авторские песни и совместные проекты >  Поют студенты МЭКИ

## Skadi

Но начну я с одного замечательного певца - бывшего солиста нашей Михайловской ДШИ - Василия Архипова. Запись сделана мобильником с молодёжного фестиваля "Студенческая весна" :smile:



*Добавлено через 21 час 53 минуты*
А это - солист нашего колледжа - Дмитрий :smile:
С удовольствием его вам представляю!



*Добавлено через 46 часов 12 минут*
Знакомьтесь - Наташа, ещё одна моя любимица :smile:
Она часто поёт в дуэте с Димой

----------


## Skadi

Наташа на областном конкурсе первокурсников "Алло, мы ищем таланты!",
где получила в числе других диплом "Победителя"

----------


## мусяня

*Skade*,
 Спасибо!!!:smile: :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

> Skade,
>  Спасибо!!!


Я передам ребятам! спасибо, мне тоже приятно :smile: :flower:

----------


## lutiklara

Хорошие ребята. Особенно юноши порадовали.

----------


## Skadi

> Хорошие ребята. Особенно юноши порадовали.


Спасибо! скоро у нас большой концерт на общий праздник для выпускников в городе, там снова они будут петь - запишу, обязательно выложу здесь :smile: :flower: 

*Добавлено через 43 часа 7 минут*
Это ещё один наш солист - Роман.
Запись сделана с мобильника на одной из репетиций в колледже. Конечно, слышны погрешности, но...просто захотелось вам его показать. На всех наших концертах в колледже ребята поют сами, без записей :smile:

----------


## Skadi

Здесь солирует моя дочь - Галинка на одном из районных концертов.
Я записывала с мобильника, и получилось не с самого начала...
На видео она - в центре :smile:



А по этой ссылке поёт ещё один наш солист Сашенька Мытарёв.
Он неоднократно занимал призовые места в районе и области :smile:

http://files.mail.ru/ZS98JP

----------


## biay1

Эх, жаль качество звука никакое! Трудновато понять диапазон умений ребят... Ну, за смелость - пять!:smile:

----------


## Skadi

> Эх, жаль качество звука никакое! Трудновато понять диапазон умений ребят... Ну, за смелость - пять!


Это ж не студийные записи :smile:
Ну если поверите мне на слово, то у Димы - от "ля" малой  до "фа" второй октавы,
у Наташи - от "ля" малой  до "соль" второй октавы :rolleyes:
Спасибо за "за смелость - пять" :wink:

----------


## biay1

> Ну если поверите мне на слово, то у Димы - от "ля" малой  до "фа" второй октавы,
> у Наташи - от "ля" малой  до "соль" второй октавы :rolleyes:


Отчего, ж не поверить - поверю! Тока вот в качестве бы послушать...:rolleyes:

----------


## Skadi

> Отчего, ж не поверить - поверю! Тока вот в качестве бы послушать...


Мы с Димой осенью будем записываться на одной из Рязанских профессиональных студий. Они сейчас уезжают домой, студенты наши. Димка не местный. А вот с Наташей и Галиной будем записываться в летнее время - девочки местные. Но я хочу взять их к Виталичу....показать живьём, так сказать :smile:
А Вы...кто? музыкант? или любитель? я Вас не знаю...мы не знакомы...

----------


## biay1

> А Вы...кто? музыкант? или любитель? я Вас не знаю...мы не знакомы...[/COLOR]


Я - любитель-караокер. Прихожу сюда послушать других. Раньше, год что ли назад или чуть меньше... выставлял сюда свои записи, получал критику по полной и, вроде, чему-то учился. Потом меня "попросили" с форума, ну я и ушел. После этого на форуме прекратили возможность критиковать выставляющееся пение и я заходил сюда только в ожидании возврата к прекрасному старому. И вот оно свершилось! Марина снова взяла на себя огромный труд поддержания сложнейшего форума, где встречаются и пересекаются иногда противоположные мнения, в результате чего высекаются страшные искры и "пропадают" форумчане. Дай Бог, чтобы подобного не повторялось на этом форуме! Сейчас я ничего не выкладываю - новых записей нет (негде записываться), а об мое старье здесь (вернее на предыдущей версии форума) уже все "обломали зубы" критики - сложен я оказался для восприятия...:rolleyes:
Поэтому инфу о моем творчестве могу дать только в личку...
Здесь я очень со многими знаком, с кем-то даже лично. Здесь у меня только друзья, все без исключения! Даже те, кто думает, что я думаю, что он мой враг!:biggrin:
Я люблю вас - люди поющие!

Я люблю вас - люди поющие!
Пусть вы добрые, да хоть злющие,
Хоть безвластные, хоть всемогущие
Я люблю вас, люди поющие!

Пусть вы в ярости преподлючие,
Перемирия нехочучие,
Хоть пушистые вы, хоть колючие,
Я люблю вас, люди поющие!


Хоть тихони вы, хоть орущие
Бессеребренники иль загребущие
В долг берущие и не отдающие
Я - люблю вас, люди поющие!


В караоке ли, в ресторане ли
ваше пение устаканилось,
Хоть вы трезвенники или пьющие
Я - люблю вас, люди поющие!

Вячеслав Лопунов.

Всегда рад буду послушать ребят в хорошем качестве записи!

----------


## Papa

> Ну если поверите мне на слово, то у Димы - от "ля" малой до "фа" второй октавы,


То есть,вы хотите сказать,что у Димы нет голоса вообще?!
Вы примерно представляете,где находится "ля" малой?!
Выходит,что у него нет не только низа,но и среднего регистра?!...
А то,что "фа" второй октавы не все певицы берут,а мужчины(в редчайших случаях)только фальцетом?!...

----------


## biay1

> То есть,вы хотите сказать


Привет, Ильдар! Рад тебя видеть!:smile:

----------


## Skadi

*biay1*,
Ну что ж, рада с Вами познакомиться  :flower: 
Наши студенты поют всегда живьём на всех концертах в колледже. Однажды услыхала такое мнение от одной зам. по воспитательной, мол, а мы своим студентам делаем записи и на концертах они поют под свои фонограммы - а вдруг что-то случится, заволнуется или забудет слова...я тогда ещё очень удивилась - вот, думаю, как люди делают....
Ну, что ж, запишемся, тогда услышите получше :smile:

*Papa*,
Просто я не перенесла на октаву ниже  :Oj:  ну, конечно же, с "ля" большой до "фа" первой октавы. 
Мы с Димкой ездили в музколледж и там сказали, что тенорам "вытягивают" (соответственно, у Димы перспектива вполне приличная легко дотянуть до "ля" первой октавы) голоса до "до" второй октавы. То есть, теноровый диапазон - от "до" малой до "до" второй октавы.  
Думаю, Вы простите мне мою маленькую оплошность? :rolleyes:

Ильдар....интересное имя - редкое :smile:

*Добавлено через 2 часа 26 минут*
Когда преподавала в детской школе искусств, у нас был вокальный ансамбль педагогов - наш квартет. Мы, практически, не записывались, хотя очень часто выступали. Опять же, живое исполнение. Но в честь юбилея нашего города решили записать любительский диск с песнями, сочинёнными нашими местными поэтами и музыкантами. Одну из этих песен пел наш квартет. Называется она "Песня о Михайлове. Я тоже пою в этом квартете. Вот ссылка на песню:

*http://files.mail.ru/EMLSIG*

Хотя, должна признаться, что под рояль она звучит гораздо лучше :wink:

----------


## Papa

> Думаю, Вы простите мне мою маленькую оплошность?


Конечно же!
Просто по фортепианной раскладке.по которой нас всех учили,я посмотрел и удивился...
Конечно же это небольшая оплошность!...
Просто не поверил,что так может быть...
...



> Привет, Ильдар! Рад тебя видеть!


Слава,если без обид-взаимно!))))

----------


## Waleria Dubrowskaja

> Слава,если без обид-взаимно!


:biggrin:мир, май, жвачка!!!

----------


## Skadi

> Конечно же это небольшая оплошность!...


Хорошо, пусть тогда большая оплошность - так пойдёт? когда часто на репетициях поют вместе женский и мужской голоса (сопрано и тенор - в данном случае, я сама и Дима), то ноты те же, только расстояние в октаву. Ноты я написала верно, ошиблась октавами. Судя по Вашему тону, Вы возвели это прямо в криминал какой-то. М-да....или Вы заранее запрограммированы на тон с явным оттенком уличить в "преступлении"? с Вами нелегко ...жить мирно...тем более, что можно сделать замечание, не обидив человека, а у Вас это явно не получается...я объяснила, что ещё надо? извините, вынудили на резкую ноту....

----------


## biay1

> извините, вынудили на резкую ноту....


Не расстраивайтесь, драгоценная, мне не увиделось в посте Ильдара никакой провокации. Наоборот, человек подтверждает, что вы просто чуточку ошиблись, да и все дела! Давайте петь лучше? :Oj:  :flower:  ...ух ты... написал петь лучше и думаю... не поймете ли Вы меня так, что будто бы я думаю, что Вы поете плохо???:frown: 
Тогда так - Давайте лучше петь! 
...Нет... все равно что-то не то...:eek:
А! 
Давайте - петь!!! :Vah:  Вот так! :Oj:

----------


## Black Lord

> Выходит,что у него нет не только низа


Эльдар, стыдно про низ у женщин спрашивать...:biggrin:



> Но я хочу взять их к Виталичу....


Вот у него можно спросить будет...потом... :Aga: 




> извините, вынудили на резкую ноту....


Критику надо принимать нормально любой, для того и выложила.
А Ильдар  вполне разумно пояснил своё НЕ понимание или зрительный обман.

----------


## Skadi

*Papa*,
*biay1*,
*Арбуз*,
*Андрей Байрон*,
 Дима видел ваши посты, читал отзывы. Сначала помолчал немного, потом сказал - "да пригласите Вы их к нам на какой-нибудь концерт, я с удовольствием спою для них живьём!"  :wink:

----------


## lutiklara

> Спасибо! скоро у нас большой концерт на общий праздник для выпускников в городе, там снова они будут петь - запишу, обязательно выложу здесь


Любопытно будет послушать, посмотреть.

----------


## Skadi

*lutiklara*,
Дима и Наташа, действительно, хорошо поют. Просто у нас не было возможности записаться в студии. Но я и не думала, что записи с конкурсов или концертов могут быть недостаточными, чтобы составить мнение.....
И потом, если его после экономического колледжа согласились принять в музколледж на эстрадное отделение (после одного прослушивания), то это же что-то значит!

А вот здесь *http://files.mail.ru/59ET3L* поёт тоже одна из наших бывших солисток. Закончила музколледж, сейчас сама преподаёт. Если кто слышал эту песню, знает, чья она :wink:

----------


## biay1

> *lutiklara*,
> А вот здесь *http://files.mail.ru/59ET3L* поёт тоже одна из наших бывших солисток. Закончила музколледж, сейчас сама преподаёт. Если кто слышал эту песню, знает, чья она :wink:


И очень даже хорошо поёт! :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Black Lord

> Дима видел ваши посты, читал отзывы.


Речь шла о твоей ошибке...:smile:



> "да пригласите Вы их к нам на какой-нибудь концерт, я с удовольствием спою для них живьём!"


Пробовал доехать, но... видно не судьба мне его услышать уже.

----------


## Skadi

> И очень даже хорошо поёт!


Спасибо :smile: в своё время мы готовили её на вокальный конкурс "Солнечный зайчик".....значит, неплохо учили  :Oj: 





> Пробовал доехать, но... видно не судьба мне его услышать уже.


Кто очень хочет, у того всё получается.

----------


## Black Lord

> Кто очень хочет, у того всё получается.


Видно ты очень хотела, что бы я не доехал.:wink:
Может Виталичу больше повезёт и он его послушает.

----------


## мусяня

> сейчас сама преподаёт.


Вот это ей еще конечно рано делать.
Хорошая песня,чистый голосок,но,пока только голосок,голос надо ей еще нарабатывать.И Интонационно в одном месте в припеве,наслоение в гармонии мажор,а в голосе минорная терция,такая грязька,ухо режет. :Aga: :rolleyes:А само исполнение-хорошее,с душой! :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Black Lord

> Если кто слышал эту песню, знает, чья она


Знаю, чья она, про остальное промолчу...

----------


## Papa

> Судя по Вашему тону, Вы возвели это прямо в криминал какой-то. М-да....или Вы заранее запрограммированы на тон с явным оттенком уличить в "преступлении"? с Вами нелегко ...жить мирно...тем более, что можно сделать замечание, не обидив человека, а у Вас это явно не получается...


*Skade*,странно вы как-то восприняли мои слова,вложив в них смысл,которого не было...
Честно говоря,я обескуражен...
Откуда такие выводы?!
На самом деле,ваша работа у меня лично вызывает только уважение...
Благо,когда вы только представлялись,примерно около года назад,я высказал свое отношение к вам и к вашей подвижнической деятельности в высшей степени уважительно.
Больше,как мне помнится, мы с вами не пересекались.
Непонятна ваша немотивированная агрессия в мой адрес...

----------


## Лев

Что ты сказала? -
А ты что сказал?
Лучше б молчала! -
Ты б лучше молчал!
Он говорил,
Другой подтвердил...
Мнения мнутся,
Обида клокочет -
Что от кого,
Каждый он хочет?
Так что ты сказала?
А ты что сказал? -
МАМА!!! Он меня ...... назвал! :Vah: :rolleyes::biggrin:

----------


## Skadi

*Papa*,
Возможно, я преувеличила или мне что-то показалось в Ваших словах...просто я очень люблю своих воспитанников, но я совершенно не против как Вашего мнения, так и мнения других форумчан. Ведь, именно поэтому я и создала эту тему. Мне очень хочется, чтобы талантливые ребята не пропадали в будущем, хотя, соглашусь, что многие настоящие таланты (в данном случае - певцы), не имея достаточных материальных средств, чтобы "раскрутиться", так и остаются не восстребованными....это очень печально. Вы, конечно же, знаете, сколько стоит записать хотя бы одну песню на профессиональной студии. У Димы родители предприниматели, поэтому мы и решили записать столько песен, сколько сможем осилить. Но не диск полностью, конечно! Хотя, у Димы достаточно большой репертуар уже на сегодняшний день. Мы планировали концерт в одной из школ искусств Рязани в конце этого учебного года, но из-за непредвиденных обстоятельств (умерла мама моей бывшей учительницы и друга, которая и хотела нам помочь организовать этот концерт) не получилось. Но мы сделаем "сольник" в следующем году обязательно. А Димка ещё и бард. Он прекрасно играет на гитаре, сочиняет свои песни :smile: Лично знаком с некоторыми известными гитаристами в своей области, где он живёт.
Эльдар, извините, не обижайтесь и спасибо Вам :smile: :flower:  




> Что ты сказала? -
> А ты что сказал?
> Лучше б молчала! -
> Ты б лучше молчал!
> Он говорил,
> Другой подтвердил...
> Мнения мнутся,
> Обида клокочет -
> Что от кого,
> ...


Знаете что?....я Вас обожаю kiss :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## мусяня

*Skade*,
 ВЫ-МОЛОДЦЫ!!!!Я думаю,что цели которые вы ставите и задачи обязательно осуществятся. :Aga:  :Ok:

----------


## Skadi

*Мусяня*,
Леночка, спасибо огромное :smile: :flower: 
Среди наших ребят есть очень талантливые. Многие пишут стихи (не только Диана). Вот вчера только на педсовете один из наших преподавателей зачитал письмо от своей бывшей ученицы - выпускницы 1978 года. Она, ещё учась в колледже (ранее техникум), писала прекрасные стихи. Сейчас она очень известна в Ульяновске (где живёт), печатается вместе с мужем, об их творчестве рассказывают на телевидении (это сведения из её письма, которое зачитал наш коллега). Она прислала так же три книги своих стихов. Мы пока ещё не успели познакомиться с ними, но уже заранее никто не сомневается, что стихи замечательные. Думаю, что мы обязательно пригласим эту пару к нам в колледж на творческую встречу со студентами в следующем учебном году. Очень приятно и здорово, когда ребята наши всё-таки, не смотря на наше довольно не простое время, добиваются таких успехов!  :Ok:

----------


## Papa

*Skade*, :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Papa*,
kiss  :Oj:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Хочу показать одну запись, сделанную не в профессиональной студии, но слушать можно - эту песню поёт наш квартет педагогов-музыкантов (когда я ещё работала в школе искусств). Диск записывался к одной из юбилейных дат нашего города, поэтому все песни на нём - местных авторов и посвящены они, конечно, нашему городу. В этом квартете я пою 3-им голосом (там можно услышать). Сейчас мы тоже поём, но реже. Несомненно, что живьём и под рояль поётся лучше :smile: Под синтезатор - не то. Например, куплет о войне мы пели гораздо живее и аккомпанемент был другой, но....ладно. Отдаю на ваш суд :rolleyes:

http://files.mail.ru/3ULFKP

*Добавлено через 2 часа 9 минут*
На этом видео мы поём с дочкой свою песню (стихи помогала писать дочь, музыка - моя), написанную в честь Дня нашего города (снимала моя ученица из Греции, приехавшая погостить на лето в Россию).

----------


## Лев

*Skade*,
 Солнечная песенка... :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*Лев*,
Спасибо  :Oj:  написалась за 35 минут.....просто вдруг зазвучал припев....только мелодия (стихов ещё не было и в помине)....потом куплет....потом сложились две строчки, начала играть, прибежала дочка и стала мурлыкать со словами, подбирая....а через два дня мы уже выступали. Песенка простая, но сгодилась :rolleyes:

----------


## biay1

> [COLOR="Indigo"]На этом видео мы поём с дочкой свою песню


Молодцы, девчонки! Мне нравится! :Aga:  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Ledisoul

> На этом видео мы поём с дочкой свою песню


...молодцы,  девочки!!!! вроде и простенькая  песенка, а какая  то  лучистая и радостная!!   :flower:  :flower:  :flower:

----------


## Skadi

*biay1*,
*Ledisoul*,
Слава, Светочка - ребята, спасибо вам - так приятно! :smile: :flower:

----------


## Skadi

Это записи с наших последних (сентябрьских) репетиций. Не судите строго - мы пробуем, учимся, работаем...
Поёт Наташа http://files.mail.ru/138DED
Поют Дима и Наташа http://files.mail.ru/NYAPUW

----------


## Skadi

Дима исполняет авторскую песню.
Запись с областного конкурса "Слово доброе посеять",
где он стал победителем.



Запись с одной из репетиций

----------


## Skadi

Поёт Феофанова Наталья - солистка МЭКИ
(запись с репетиции)

----------


## Skadi



----------


## Skadi

Наши студенты на конкурсе "Алло, мы ищем таланты!"

----------


## Skadi



----------


## Skadi



----------


## Skadi

Поёт Дмитрий Безбородов на XX Международном конкурсе 
Песни и Танца "Майская нотка".
Г. Ченстохова, Польша. Май, 2011 год

----------


## Black Lord

> Поёт Дмитрий Безбородов


Молодец Дмитрий, заметно вырос в творчестве и петь стал уверенней.
Оль, привет ему от меня и спасибо за видео ролик.

----------


## Skadi

> привет ему от меня


Уже передала  :Yes4:

----------

